# Our [Mens] Health



## vicdicdoc

Sylvia always says that [we] men don't discuss 'stuff' like women do, I agree with her - but still feel that its difficult to speak openly - hence this post . . . [although to make it easier - I'll call it hypothetical and any replies would be better sent as a PM rather than openly for all to see & read :roll: 
It seems that [astoundingly] that 1 in 2 men over 60 suffer a weak 'flow' when going for a pee . . I gather its all to do with the prostrate gland, 
My query is has anyone experienced this symptom and does it [automatically] suggest a serious condition ?
- As I suggested, any replies are probably better via a PM - and your views / replies will be MOST welcome.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Vic, this is a good site for info.....

Here

I had a slow flow a couple of years back when I became concerned at a "pressure" problem. From being able to pee over a five bar gate to a weak flow I decided to have a visit to the docs.

I was examined "up the back passage" where they can feel if the prostate is enlarged and squeezing your tube which causes the slow flow. I was then sent to the hospital where you pee into a toilet that has a spinning disc in the bottom which measures your flow. They also test your urine for infections. I was then asked to go for a cyctoscopy, here, not a nice thing but and easy check-up.

Mine just turned out to be a glitch but my father has been since and a few of his mates after I had a chat with them and two, not my father though, have been diagnosed with enlarged prostate and one has prostate cancer but is being treated as we speak.

The thing is is don't be frightened about visiting the docs. Ring up and book. Get yourself checked out. It's better to know and get something done early than to keep putting it off and suffer in the future.

Hope you get sorted.

Johnny F

ps It's good to talk :wink:


----------



## 88735

Had a check up last year, i am in my Fourties, had my prostrate checked every thing turned out ok, the doctor said it was probably a water infection. I was put off by the thought of my rear end being inspected (a man thing) but our Brenda told me to grow up and get down the doctors glad i did its a weight of your mind and she says the earlier problems are detected the better.


----------



## 100004

I was urinating pink tinged urine and went straight to the Docs. Not going was NOT an option as Iamb married to a nurse and she threatened to do the cyctoscopy, or at least be present 8O 8O You just go for it and get it all sorted and your mind put to rest. H


----------



## Zebedee

No help with your health concerns Vic (just the opposite in fact!) but it will make you smile.

Have you seen  >>this<<  which has appeared on another thread.

Cheers


----------



## rowley

The Dr sent me for a PSA blood test done and it was found to be high. This was followed up by 3 biopsies to check for prostate cancer. They found it on the 3rd biopsy. I have since had a brachytherapy procedure and one year later the PSA readings indicate that the cancer has been sorted. Make sure that you get it checked because if it is caught in the early stages the success rate is very good.


----------



## bill

*Mens Health*

Hello All

I'll post my experience in public because I am a firm believer that men may well ignore this 'flow' problem when they should not. You will see that this thread has been raised at an emotional time for me.

In my case I eventually got around to going to a presentation by the 'Graham Fulford Charitable Trust' in March last year because I was having flow problems, too many nightly visits and 'dribble' problems. Whilst at the presentation I had a blood test for PSA (don't as me what it stands for please) which is a chemical which may, and I stress may, indicate prostrate cancer.

To cut a long story as short as possible, I had a period of 'monitoring' until another blood test in October 20007 at my request at my GP's gave a level of 6.6. This kick started a biopsy which resulted in my being told I have prostate cancer on 4 Dec 07.

Since then I have had an MRI Scan which has said that the cancer has not spread to the bowl as far as they can tell. I was told yesterday that the cancer is a slow growing one, which has been caught very early so should be able to be treated.

There is a lot I could say, but it would be difficult for me to explain it all properly here. Suffice to say, "if in doubt check it out". Imagine how you, and your families would feel if you left it too late. There is no place for the being 'all manly', tough, embarrassed, shy and so on about this subject. If anyone is worried about the 'finger', well I don't think there's any avoiding it so one may as well just accept it. Like breast cancer, prostate problems need to be spoken about.

Having said all that I have no wish to 'frighten' or 'drive' men to be tested, just to raise awareness. I will be happy to answer any and I mean any, specific questions individuals may have. There is plenty of information out there so seek it out.

One final word, am I glad I followed my problem up? Yes, despite the fact that I am scared to death, if I hadn't I am convinced things would have been so much worse. At the least I now have a better chance. Oh and by the way, I believe prostate cancer is one of the easiest to cure in itself, it's the secondary ones caused by it that are more of a problem.

These details are given in good faith but please remember I am no expert.

Rowley - The procedure you had is likely to be one of my options, good to hear yours was a success.

bill


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Mens Health*



bill said:


> Hello All
> 
> I'll post my experience in public because I am a firm believer that men may well ignore this 'flow' problem when they should not. You will see that this thread has been raised at an emotional time for me.
> 
> In my case I eventually got around to going to a presentation by the 'Graham Fulford Charitable Trust' in March last year because I was having flow problems, too many nightly visits and 'dribble' problems. Whilst at the presentation I had a blood test for PSA (don't as me what it stands for please) which is a chemical which may, and I stress may, indicate prostrate cancer.
> 
> To cut a long story as short as possible, I had a period of 'monitoring' until another blood test in October 20007 at my request at my GP's gave a level of 6.6. This kick started a biopsy which resulted in my being told I have prostate cancer on 4 Dec 07.
> 
> Since then I have had an MRI Scan which has said that the cancer has not spread to the bowl as far as they can tell. I was told yesterday that the cancer is a slow growing one, which has been caught very early so should be able to be treated.
> 
> There is a lot I could say, but it would be difficult for me to explain it all properly here. Suffice to say, "if in doubt check it out". Imagine how you, and your families would feel if you left it too late. There is no place for the being 'all manly', tough, embarrassed, shy and so on about this subject. If anyone is worried about the 'finger', well I don't think there's any avoiding it so one may as well just accept it. Like breast cancer, prostate problems need to be spoken about.
> 
> Having said all that I have no wish to 'frighten' or 'drive' men to be tested, just to raise awareness. I will be happy to answer any and I mean any, specific questions individuals may have. There is plenty of information out there so seek it out.
> 
> One final word, am I glad I followed my problem up? Yes, despite the fact that I am scared to death, if I hadn't I am convinced things would have been so much worse. At the least I now have a better chance. Oh and by the way, I believe prostate cancer is one of the easiest to cure in itself, it's the secondary ones caused by it that are more of a problem.
> 
> These details are given in good faith but please remember I am no expert.
> 
> Rowley - The procedure you had is likely to be one of my options, good to hear yours was a success.
> 
> bill


Well done Bill,I totally agree with what you say Cancer is often a killer because of embarrassment or denial when in fact a proactive approach is much better.I would rather know and be in a position to do something about it than not.I have a medical every year and the 'finger' is not a problem and I have a lady doctor!!!!Peter.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Zebedee said:


> No help with your health concerns Vic (just the opposite in fact!) but it will make you smile.
> 
> Have you seen  >>this<<  which has appeared on another thread.
> 
> Cheers


You T*T Dave, you always make me smile!

Seriously *ALL MEN* should go and have their prostate checked
1) its very important 
2) you will wonder what gays see in it!!
3) Catch it in time and it can be cured, catch it too late......... grim reaper.

You may also be described a blue heart shaped pill which shrinks or keeps the prostrate stable, and no its not Viagra but it does it seems help hair to grow (on your head) in its original colour so wife tells me.

Regards


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Incentive*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> No help with your health concerns Vic (just the opposite in fact!) but it will make you smile.
> 
> Have you seen  >>this<<  which has appeared on another thread.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> You T*T Dave, you always make me smile!
> 
> Seriously *ALL MEN* should go and have their prostate checked
> 1) its very important
> 2) you will wonder what gays see in it!!
> 3) Catch it in time and it can be cured, catch it too late......... grim reaper.
> 
> You may also be described a blue heart shaped pill which shrinks or keeps the prostrate stable, and no its not Viagra but it does it seems help hair to grow (on your head) in its original colour so wife tells me.
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

Peter,perhaps we need to get together to do a joint sales incentive of a 'free health check' for our valued customers?Peter.


----------



## IrishHomer

Hey Vic - THere is no way anything here is going to put the hypothethical mind at ease. Go get yourself seen to. Whether you are a taxpayer or tax dodger, they have the technology and you are entitled to get sorted. If that means having a finger exam or a camera up there, so be it, the medical staff don't find it funny and they will be very sympathetic to your embarassment.

Bill - Well done for relaying that story and the best of luck to you in your treatment.

homer


----------



## kaybee327

PSA - Prostate Specific Antibody

Been there, done that, had the op - lucky no cancer

Agree with all said before = go get it checked

Keith


----------



## pippin

And please men, do not take this LYING DOWN!

It is NOT PROSTRATE.

It is PROSTATE with only one R.

And no, I am not being pedantic - accuracy is vital if you are searching the web for information on this.

Misspell and you may not find that life-saving piece of information that spurs you on to go to see your doctor.

PS Get my pun about lying down and prostrate? Clever eh!


----------



## Pusser

I don't think I can handle a Kodak Easyshare being rammed down my willy. Therefore I will die, but die with dignity. 8)


----------



## bill

*Mens Health*

IrishHomer - Thanks for that. I'll let you all know, good or Bad, how I get on.

Keep in mind the 'Graham Fulford Charitable Trust' everyone. I'm not sure how much of the country they cover, they certainly do the Warwickshire area. You'll have everything explained to you, you can ask questions and hear from someone who has got first hand experience. Then if you can have the blood test if you wish, it free although they do have a collection point for donations. I felt they were a good starting point / alternative to going to the GP. Then when you get your green, amber or red letter back it will help you make your decision on how to proceed.

I'll shut up now, I hope I and the other posters have made our points, the earlier the better. Oh and spread the word.

bill


----------



## sundazzler

*mens health*

Hi there

I would say to any man of 45 or over to have the psa (prostate specific antigen) test.

I suffered from similar symptoms of weak flow and regular toilet visits but never thought too much about it as I thought it was an age problem (I was 61 at the time) but my friend was rushed into hospital after being unable pass water.To cut along story short, after surgery he was found to be ok and cancer free.

He then persuaded me to see the doctor who did the psa test and it was found to be 11 nanograms and after a biopsy it was found I had prostate cancer and it was too late for surgery as it has spread beyond prostate gland but thankfully not into the bones. I am being treated with hormone injections (prostap) which stops the production of testosterone which feeds the cancer.

My psa level has now dropped to 0.2 nanograms and every thing at the moment is fine( apart from personal side effects which perhaps you can imagine)  but apparently the treatment isn't effective indefinately and some other treatment will have to be used.

So please get checked out early as there is a much better chance of a cure.

Mick


----------



## vicdicdoc

Thanks to everyone who posted & sent PM's . . . I'm going to take your advice and make an appointment ASAP . . I have to admit that its got me half scared to death 8O . . [hypothetically speaking of course]


----------



## tinkering

Pusser said:


> I don't think I can handle a Kodak Easyshare being rammed down my willy. Therefore I will die, but die with dignity. 8)


 IT does not not hurt Pusser, at most its slightly uncomfortable, especially when you go for a pee afterwards!!

So all you over FIFTIES blokes out there GET CHECKED OUT !!

take care les


----------



## carolgavin

vicdicdoc said:


> Thanks to everyone who posted & sent PM's . . . I'm going to take your advice and make an appointment ASAP . . I have to admit that its got me half scared to death 8O


Hi Vic glad you are taking everyones advice and going to your GP. Most times flow problems are connected to an enlargement of the prostate which happens as you get older. Treatment if flow seriously obstructed is by TURP (trans urethral resection of prostate) or prostatic chippings as we say in the trade. Not going in to what they actually do but twill be a bit nippy!!! The chips are sent to the lab to be examined to exclude malignancy. I work in a path lab and we see a lot of both types (chippings and cores) See TURP for more info.


----------



## 100004

2) you will wonder what gays see in it!! 
I'm not Gay, but I'm offended by that crass comment. Totally uncalled for. H


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: Incentive*



SwiftGroup said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> No help with your health concerns Vic (just the opposite in fact!) but it will make you smile.
> 
> Have you seen  >>this<<  which has appeared on another thread.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> You T*T Dave, you always make me smile!
> 
> Seriously *ALL MEN* should go and have their prostate checked
> 1) its very important
> 2) you will wonder what gays see in it!!
> 3) Catch it in time and it can be cured, catch it too late......... grim reaper.
> 
> You may also be described a blue heart shaped pill which shrinks or keeps the prostrate stable, and no its not Viagra but it does it seems help hair to grow (on your head) in its original colour so wife tells me.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peter,perhaps we need to get together to do a joint sales incentive of a 'free health check' for our valued customers?Peter.
Click to expand...

_
Wonders if Peter wants to compare notes! Will make a change from MH's_


----------



## Regal

Hi Vic

Got in late to see this posting but PLEASE take the very good advice and just start the ball rolling and talk to your GP. Hopefully it will not be a problem but if it is, having the diagnoses as early as possible will give you a very good chance of a successful outcome.

I was diagnosed in January 07 and it's my anniversary in a couple of day's. Mine had spread into the prostate capsule so an operation was not a choice. I have had just over 7 weeks pelvic radiotherappy and am being treated with a hormone implate every 3 months. My last PSA test was 0.01 which is as low as it gets, which is good news for me.

I have seen the posts from Bill and Sundazzler and wish you both the best of luck for the future.

So Vic even if it is bad news WHICH I DOUBT you will have every oppertunity to beat it. DO NOT leave yourself in the position that you will wait and see how it goes, pick up the phone tomorrow morning book an appointment and put your mind at rest.

To all you guys over 50 who have a nagging doubt don't just leave it be positive and take action. I believe this thread could save lives.

Best of luck Vic

Steve

Steve


----------



## christopherobin

*Prostate Cancer*

Hi

This subject NEEDS to be talked about.

I think that all men should have a blood test once a year to test the PSA.
"How many of us know what the prostate is, where it is and what does it do?"

As some of you may know I have just had my prostate removed on the
8th Jan 2008 and come home on this Monday afternoon.

I went to see the GP with lower back pain and the GP tested my PSA, middle of October 2007, two weeks later had biopsy as my PSA test come back high.

Went to hospital for biopsy results and I was told that I had Prostate Cancer
with 8 out of 10 biopsy samples having cancer. Then sent for MRI scan to see if it had spread. 
I then had to meet the surgeon to talk over the options. He didn't think it had spread but would not be sure until he had opened me up.
I went for a radical retropubic prostatectomy (Cut Out) the surgeon said I was young(61) and it was the best option.
Op was arranged for 18th Dec 2007 in Brighton, but was cancelled at the last minute and I mean the last minute. Just about to have op, due to Nora Virus in the hospital so no beds.

The surgeon transferred op to Worthing on the 8th Jan 2008.

As it's been said "If in doubt check it out" Your life is important.

The best info can be found at this link.
http://www.prostate-cancer.org.uk/index.asp

Chris


----------



## richs2000

I'm only 31 but maybe a *bump*....


----------



## framptoncottrell

I had an elevated PSA so went for an internal examination with a camera.

Gorgeous Australian lady doctor, fabulous Philippino nurse, delectable female Thai assistant, all fussing over and manipulating my willy.

You just dream about it, don't you chaps?

The result? No cancer; healthy prostate; infected urethra; prophylactic pills for the rest of my life to keep the bugs at bay (probably E-coli, but nobody very sure). And a very big smile when I remember... 8) 

Prostate examination should be as normal a part of a man's medical history as mammograms and cervical smears are for the ladies.

Dr. (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## tinkering

homerdog said:


> 2) you will wonder what gays see in it!!
> I'm not Gay, but I'm offended by that crass comment. Totally uncalled for. H
> 
> why on earth should you as a heterosexual object to JCs comment ?,the first time a finger (encased in a surgical glove) entered my anal passage it was for purely medical reasons I certainly did not derive any sexual pleasure out of the expererience as it was quiet painfull , so presumably JC I and millions of other heterosexual men cannot understand how two males would enjoy the so called act! I have three children age 38/36/20 now the last one, a boy was a mistake (to much Barcardi and fresh cornish air!!) However if two homos make a mistake and catch HIV or as it was once called AIDs we tax payers then have to keep then alive spending Millions of pounds to do so, If however you get old and suffer from any degenerate deceases , dementie ect your local authority, after of course takeing your taxes for years will sell your house to pay for your care NOT in SCOTLAND RANT over
> 
> I go into the local Urology unit on the 29/1 lets hope I did not leave it to late the first wiff of discomfort down there get it checked out, take care


----------



## Pusser

framptoncottrell said:


> I had an elevated PSA so went for an internal examination with a camera.
> 
> Gorgeous Australian lady doctor, fabulous Philippino nurse, delectable female Thai assistant, all fussing over and manipulating my willy.
> 
> You just dream about it, don't you chaps?
> 
> The result? No cancer; healthy prostate; infected urethra; prophylactic pills for the rest of my life to keep the bugs at bay (probably E-coli, but nobody very sure). And a very big smile when I remember... 8)
> 
> Prostate examination should be as normal a part of a man's medical history as mammograms and cervical smears are for the ladies.
> 
> Dr. (musical, not medical) Roy


I might go then. 8O


----------



## blackbirdbiker

I go once a year for a blood full test, last one was just before Christmas, my doc said that my kidneys were not as good as when I was young, the reading was 58 instead of 60!! not sure what that means though.
Also said PSA was normal, but I have the same symptoms as eveybody else eg. slow when I get up int the night etc. However after whatching a healthy diet programm on tv some time ago it was mentioned how good garlic is for you :roll: so I ate 7 raw cloves for 5 days running (aint got no friends now) and now I can p*ss over next doors fence 8O .

I love garlic and I eat about 3 - 5 a day, you can buy them in several different styles, when in town look for the "oil and vinigar" shop they sell them in oil and honey, roasted, and mixed with spices to name but a few ways, 
the beauty of this style is they don't give you that Garlic breath state  
Try it, it may help you as well.

Stay healthy
Keith.


----------



## gaspode

I've moved this topic from "Off Topic" to "Top Tips", not because it's the right place to put it but because if it's left in the "Off Topic" forum it will be auto-deleted from the database after a period of no further posts being added and I think it's too important to lose. Perhaps I'll suggest to Nuke that he creates a new forum for "Health Issues"?

I'm a little disturbed at the references to sexual innuendo in some of the posts, I know members are probably trying to add a little humour to the subject but it's too sensitive for that in my opinion having recently been through the process myself. I'm hoping that my condition was caught sufficiently early to forestall any long term damage but I can tell you that I'm very grateful that I went to the doctor at the first sign of any problems and I would earnestly encourage anyone with even minor symptoms to do the same. Until I was diagnosed and started to discuss it with others I didn't realise just how common some of these conditions can be, open and frank discussion is what we need to ensure that these killer conditions are treated promptly and effectively. The treatment isn't very pleasant but the alternative is terminal.


----------



## christopherobin

Well said Ken

I sat in the Brighton Cancer Clinic this December next to a 40 year old with advanced Prostate Cancer 
So PLEASE don’t think it’s an old man’s problem. Then a man close to us joined in the conversation to
say that he had Breast Cancer and that about 10% of Breast Cancer in the country was in men. 
So please be a man and get checked out.

Chris


----------



## vicdicdoc

Again, many thanks to everyone who posted & replied . . I'm not known to 'open-up' and speak about 'stuff' which [we] men prob should talk about - I guess its a fear of not being seen to be strong.
I must admit that I'm shocked at the thought that this silent killer COULD affect 1 in 2 of us and have made an appointment with the Doc [got to wait a week though as he's fully booked up till then] . . I also hope that any available treatment is not on a 'postcode' basis. We're off around the world middle of Feb to visit & stay with relations & family in Singapore, Australia, USA & Canada [stopping off in Hawaii on the way :glasses1: ], I guess that this will be on my mind for the 3 months we're away . . I'm going to try Keith's [Blackbirdbiker] advice and stuff my mouth with garlic [although I doubt if next door would be very pleased if I tested the distance/height flow over their fence :lol: 
I appreciate your responses & openness. Thanks also to Chris [christopherobin] for his post and my best wishes go to him.
vic


----------



## framptoncottrell

gaspode said:


> I'm a little disturbed at the references to sexual innuendo in some of the posts.


Guilty as charged, m'lud  

The problem, as I understand if from my medical friends, is that men find it incredibly difficult to talk about their 'waterworks' to anybody. The ladies have no problem discussing sensitive topics.

If you can help fellow males get over their embarrassment, by any means available, then awareness and longevity will be served.

My old boss at the BBC got prostrate cancer and had to go to Seattle for a revolutionary treatment. It was successful, and he celebrated by conducting a charity performance of Verdi's Requiem at the Royal Albert Hall, profits going to prostate cancer research. It was the first time he had ever conducted anything larger than his college choir, I understand.

When I was discovered with an elevated PSA, it was his example that had sent me to the doctor. Once over the embarrassment, the process was quick, smooth and reassuring.

Go for it, chaps!

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy

P.S. If you really want a laugh over prostate problems, see if you can find Billy Connolly's sketch - my doctor thinks it is hilarious and will disarm any residual worries about discussing 'down there' with your quack.


----------



## gaspode

framptoncottrell said:


> Guilty as charged, m'lud


Hi Roy

Don't take offence, none was intended and I understand why you tried to inject some humour. I've seen Billy do that prostate sketch live and it's absolutely hilarious.

You'll now all see that this post has been moved (again!) to the new "Health & Fitness" forum so there's yet another improvement to MHF by popular demand. No-one can say that members needs aren't taken note of around here.

Vic
If you can see your doctor in the next week he should be able to get you a blood test and examination done within a couple of weeks. With a bit of luck that'll mean you can get off on holiday reassured that things are under control.


----------



## wenlock

Well done to all you guys out there who have contributed to this thread. I too have had raised PSA and two biopsies, not pleasant but necessary. Nothing too nasty found except an enlarged benign prostate.
I recently had a small op, not connected, for which I was given an anaesthetic in my lower stomach, this caused a side effect whereby my enlarged prostate went into spasm resulting in no ability to pass urine. 
The result was a catheter (and you thought the digital exam was bad) and three nights in hospital.
Tomorrow I am going in for a' flow' test, however I am fine now and do not anticipate any problems.
Men really must not worry about going to the doctor's for prostate tests even though the PSA is not a very accurate indicator it is all there is at present.
I believe that the majority of men over the age of sixty will have some form of prostate problem and that most will be able to live with it one way or another although a number will not, sadly.
Good luck chaps and good health.


----------



## blackbirdbiker

My doc said that most men will have prostate cancer, and mostly as it's very slow in developing it need not be operated on, just keep an eye on it.
He also said we are more than likely to die with it rather that because of it

Hope he's right  

Keith.


----------



## dbh1961

blackbirdbiker said:


> so I ate 7 raw cloves for 5 days running (aint got no friends now) and now I can p*ss over next doors fence 8O .
> 
> Keith.


Bet they're pleased about that


----------



## Regal

*Travel Insurance with medical screening*

Help Required

I contributed to this thread a few days ago but have encountered a problem that I hadn't thought about.

As a direct result of my diagnoses in January 2007, I decided to sell my business and the plan is to travel as much as we can with the Motorhome.

We have several trips arranged for this year but yesterday I spoke to our travel insurance provider. They requested that I contact the medical screening team who advised me that I will not be covered for any problems relating to the prostate cancer.

As mentioned previously I have had radiotherapy treatment and now receive every 3 months a hormone implant and a six monthly check at the hospital. At the moment the situation is stable with a low PSA reading.

I have contacted other insurance companies and have been given the same information.

The only company to give me a quote was Saga but this was very expensive and would only provide cover for a single trip.

So my question to all you knowledgeable people is, do you know an insurance company that will give cover with a pre existing medical condition and not limit the number of days away from the UK?

I do hope so, any information would be appreciated.

Steve


----------



## bognormike

Hello Steve / Regal

We had the same problem with Viv's condition, i checked with our insurers, and the cover is only limited on the specific medical condition. So basically, if you have a trip booked & you have to cancel due to a broken leg or something similar, you would be covered; however, if you have to cancel due to after effects of the treatment etc, you wouldn't be covered.

Give the insurers a call & ask to speak to an underwirter, or somebody with some knowledge !: - not just a bloke who answers the phone in a call centre). I doubt whether you'd get cover to include the existing condition.


----------



## Regal

Mike

Thanks for the reply and yes you are correct I will be covered apart from the prostate problem or associated problems.

This afternoon I have spoken to The Caravan Club and the medical screening team who say they will give me full cover for Europian single trips of 60 days. 

I should receive written conformation in the post, so hopefully at least I have the option up to 60 days.

That is of course unless someone knows different.

I also read your recent posting and I have a little idea of how you both feel, my very best wishes to you both as it does change your outlook on life. 

I am sure you will get just that little bit more pleasure out of your travels this year. Enjoy them.

Steve


----------



## Regal

Update on Travel Insurance

Regarding my previous posting re travel insurance for pre-existing medical condition.

I have had some very expensive quotes for our trip to Barbados in a couple of weeks. I have found a Company that specializes in people that have a pre-existing condition. The Company is Cancer Travel Insurance contact number 0845 8800163. The quote for a 14 day trip to Barbados is £57.27 and an annual world wide policy is £148.68 but limited to 30 days travel for any single trip.

The Caravan Clubs European 66 day cover is £217.18 and this will cover my prostate cancer and blood pressure problems. Contact No 01342 336633.

This information may be useful for other members with a similar problem.

ANYWAY I am now off to get my sun hat and cream.

Steve


----------



## vicdicdoc

Well, here's the latest update.
I had the full blood tests last week and finally visited the Doc's [2 weeks, thats how long it took to get an appointment . . . surgery full of Eastern Europeans].
Two bits of good news - firstly the results of the blood tests were clear, secondly, the 8O internal examination showed prostate to be ok so thats a BIG weight off my mind.

Oh, after the 'finger' job :birdman: . . I can now announce that I consider my doctor & I betrothed :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin

Glad to hear this news vic had been thinking about you.


----------



## Biznoz

Glad you got the all clear - I've just been through it all myself I had the
additional bonus of the camera thing down the male part - not for the
faint hearted - fortunately all was clear!

Funny thing like when Kennedy was killed you also remember the first time 
you had the doctors finger going places you feel he shouldn't.

Anyway good luck

Phil


----------



## bognormike

excellent news, Vic. Off on the hols with no worries....... 8)


----------



## Pusser

vicdicdoc said:


> Well, here's the latest update.
> I had the full blood tests last week and finally visited the Doc's [2 weeks, thats how long it took to get an appointment . . . surgery full of Eastern Europeans].
> Two bits of good news - firstly the results of the blood tests were clear, secondly, the 8O internal examination showed prostate to be ok so thats a BIG weight off my mind.
> 
> Oh, after the 'finger' job :birdman: . . I can now announce that I consider my doctor & I betrothed :lol: :lol:


Congratulatons. I have yet to experience the finger job but last year I changed my doctor to the one with the smallest fingers in readiness. The receptionist very kindly spent a day checking all the doctors fingers for me.

I suppose at my age, for a lady tp poke her finger up my bum and all paid for by the British taxpayer I should be not only grateful but looking forward to it but not so. Last visit to the docs I decided to pretend I was waiting for this exam to take place and the fright that the thoughts induced produced abnormal amounts of wind and how the hell do you control that crunched up with your bum in the air and a finger going in.

I think on balance I prefer to die early than suffer this.


----------



## bognormike

Pusser said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's the latest update.
> I had the full blood tests last week and finally visited the Doc's [2 weeks, thats how long it took to get an appointment . . . surgery full of Eastern Europeans].
> Two bits of good news - firstly the results of the blood tests were clear, secondly, the 8O internal examination showed prostate to be ok so thats a BIG weight off my mind.
> 
> Oh, after the 'finger' job :birdman: . . I can now announce that I consider my doctor & I betrothed :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulatons. I have yet to experience the finger job but last year I changed my doctor to the one with the smallest fingers in readiness. The receptionist very kindly spent a day checking all the doctors fingers for me.
> 
> I suppose at my age, for a lady tp poke her finger up my bum and all paid for by the British taxpayer I should be not only grateful but looking forward to it but not so. Last visit to the docs I decided to pretend I was waiting for this exam to take place and the fright that the thoughts induced produced abnormal amounts of wind and how the hell do you control that crunched up with your bum in the air and a finger going in.
> 
> I think on balance I prefer to die early than suffer this.
Click to expand...

stop it Pusser! I can't stop laughing here, the wife thinks I'm mad :lol: :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc

Pusser - lucky you for having a woman doctor . . mine was male - bigger fingers :? 
Sylvia keeps saying "you wimp - pain is giving birth" to which my reply is just wait till you bang you finger with a 2lb hammer . . . 
- the results have had the added benefit of removing the worry lines on my forhead, Yep, we can go on our AROUND THE WORLD TRIP [not bragging :wink: ] without that worry hanging over me.
Thanks to everyone for your support.


----------



## Regal

Vic

Thanks for the update and I am so glad that you have no problems. It will be a great weight of your mind and means you can go on holiday without that worry.

I think all men of our age should even if they only have a hint of a problem go to your GP and discuss. Being embarrassed or a moment of discomfort is worth the piece of mind or action being taken that will extend your life.

Although I know the PSA test is not an accurate test, it does give an indication and I think all men should be screened from 50 upwards to combat this increasing cancer.

Well done Vic

Steve


----------



## christopherobin

Hi Vic

Pleased that your results are clear and that you can now go on your trip.
Well done for visiting your GP.

Update on my problem:
Went to see surgeon at Sussex Cancer Clinic in Brighton on Tuesday.
As the MRI and bone scan were clear I was hoping for the "All Clear" but
no. It looks like I will be having chemotherapy or Radiotherapy to get rid of the last bits. I've got a lot of hair to loose !!! Never mind both my better half "Pam" and myself are looking on the bright side. Plenty of people worse off than me.
We are off 28th Feb to Sharm El Shakh for two weeks. 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## IrishHomer

Great news Vic. Best of luck Chris. Pusser, thanks for the laugh and a great idea!!

when I had a full medical, the doc asked me to pop up on the couch for the finger exam (not my finger!). when I pointed out, somehwhat desperately, that the blood test had never indicated elevated PSA, he said you can never trust the blood test - Finger is best! Oh well! grin and bare it!  

Irishhomer 8O


----------



## 108921

So pleased to hear the good news - been thinking about you. 

If you have made just one 'worried' man on this site act quickly when he gets a problem then your posting has done the world of good. Men should also remember though that they also need to check their breasts for lumps. Breast cancer is not just a female disease.

Well done.

Joy


----------



## blackbirdbiker

Went to see a lady doc today  about an ear infection.........and I thought I would ask a question about the PSA test, she said that the test is not conclusive really but, if I wait towards the end of this year there is a new urine test about to start that is much more reliable that the blood test.
hmmm it pays to ask, so all, ask your doc for your test now.  

Keith


----------



## bill

Hello All.

As promised I am now in a position to update you regarding my 'problem'. (See my previous posts)

Following appointments with the urologist it looked like I was heading towards having external radio therapy. Well, having seen the oncologist today we have come to the decision that I will be having 'active monitoring'. (NICE made a statement recently basically saying that they feel that some men may be having surgery / radio therapy when it may not be strictly necessary. From what I can now tell this has been the opinion of some in the medical profession for some time) I don't know exactly why the urologist had not made more of 'a thing' about this being a option but as it turns out I am more than happy.

Apparently some people do not like waiting with the problem hanging over them and would prefer to get 'shot' of the gland or have treatment, and put up with the side and after effects. 

The governing factors in the decision were, my PSA levels to date have not been particularly high (remember an elevated PSA does not necessarily mean cancer, there are other reasons for it), the cancer is not of a particularly aggressive type, there's not a lot of it, the cancer is confined to the organ itself as far as they can tell and I am advised that with the monitoring there is not much chance of the cancer growing or becoming more aggressive without enough warning being given to do something about it. 

It all comes down to personal choice I suppose. 

So, what happens now is, I am monitored by seeing the urologist and the oncologist alternately every three months. Each time I will have a blood test taken ten days before the appointment to measure my PSA and I have to have a biopsy every twelve months, deep joy, no pain no gain I suppose.

In the future, if things change, I may have to have radio therapy, surgery or drug treatment but we'll cross that bridge as and when we come to it.

There is a lot that could be discussed about this which but my written english is not really up to setting it down on paper accurately, but if anyone has any questions they would like to ask, please feel free.

I hope I have explained this well enough for you to understand, particularly those of you who may be wondering or dithering over whether to consult your doctors. Water works problems don't have to mean cancer and even if they do it is is not necessarily a death sentence if one gets it investigated, if you what too long it may be. I don't think 'active monitoring' has been mentioned so far in this thread so it is worth considering or asking your specialist about if and when one finds oneself in a similar position to me.

We're off to Spain on the 15 March now we've got that sorted.

Happy travelling.

bill


----------



## Biznoz

Hi Bill


Now go and relax and enjoy the best treatment i think!!

Have a good one not far behind ourselves we are off on April 1st.

Take Care 

Phil


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Sorry if raising this subject again causes distress or discomfort
I never read this thread before because I was wary of what I might find.

In 2004 I was diagnosed with an aggressive PC, after finding blood in the urine; given months to live rather than years, but radiotherapy and 3 monthly injections of Prostap ever since have to all intents and purposes stopped the cancer from propagating or disseminating.

We bought our first proper motorhome after the treatment, taking a step of faith, and we intend to carry on motorhoming for a few more years.

My main reason for resurrecting this thread is that I don't talk to anyone else about it for reasons that some of you will understand.

Yes - I'm grateful that I'm still around to enjoy family, grandson etc. and I have also just secured a new job at 56 years of age, but I still have doubts sometimes, and whittle about aches and pains.

Some of you guys (and families) really understand what it means - even if it's been dealt with; there are things we miss, that we will never be able to experience again; sorry if it's a little indelicate.

I don't really want to be involved with a PC group as I might learn more than I want to know, but it would be good to share with others in the MH fraternity with similar experience.

To all those facing health issues whether personally, or spouse/family member; especially if it means making unpleasant decisions would just say this:

My thoughts, understanding and prayers are for you tonight.

For those who might be prompted to comment on whether this item is appropriate I would just suggest that many motorhome owners are of an age where health issues become more significant; and I would suggest that others like me would like to share in an environment where we are able avoid being boxed into a self pity category; and that's what this forum provides.

It's good that we have so many caring members, and so many of us who share similar experiences outside of the motorhome interests.

Peace and health to my MHF friends

O de f - in pensive mood


----------



## christopherobin

Hi O de F

Please don't' apologise for bringing up the subject again.

The more members we make aware of the the subject the better.

Good on you.

A full member of the PC group.

Cheers 
Chris
p.s. I found this very help. 
PC Help Line


----------



## bognormike

Otto - a timely reminder. Thanks.

A friend of ours has been diagnosed with liver cancer, and is having treatment, things don't sound too good  . But Viv has been able to talk to his wife about her experience last year with the chemotherapy & the various side effects. It all helps, and of course it heps to be able to discuss things on here & elsewhere.


----------



## jhelm

I just now read through this whole thread. It's been a year now since my prostatectomy. I think I have some information that hasn't been mentioned. The digital rectal exam only finds cancers that have gone as far as creating a hard node on the prostate. I did not have any. There is an additional test done routinely in Italy called the free psa test. This combined with the normal psa test is a very good indication of possible problems. My psa was not that high 6.6 but the free psa percentage kept going down - it's better if it's a high percentage. So I had a biopsy which found the cancer. It was discovered at a fairly early stage and because of my young age (64) the doctors recommend the removal of the prostate as a cure, because also all the other tests were negative, bone scan, chest xray etc. 

So I was lucky, also lucky in another way as I was able through advice from relatives and friends who are doctors to have my surgery in Padova where they do nerve sparing robot aided laproscopic surgery. This is state of the art. Why nerve sparing? Because it is the nerves attached to the prostate that control a man's ability to have an erection. Now the more personal part, the year was rocky in that department, but on the one year anniversary, all of a sudden viagra started to work for me. Previsously it did nothing. Without the nerves viagra will do nothing, so I now know for sure that the nerves were actually saved, a big relief. Every 3 months I have a psa test and so far they have all been below the level they can measure. So I'm feeling pretty confident. Also the type of surgery I had was great in the sense that I was back to almost a normal life in a week and back swimming in two weeks.

So my advice, have the digital exam, but also the psa and free psa tests on a regular basis and don't listen the any advice to the contrary.


----------



## christopherobin

Hi

Well put jhelm. (Pleased that you are doing well)

This subject NEEDS to be talked about.

I think that all men should have a blood test once a year to test the PSA. 
"How many of us know what the prostate is, where it is and what does it do?"

As some of you may know I have just had my prostate removed on the 
8th Jan 2008. All things went well and all bits working as before.
But it now looks that it has spread, so more treatment.

As it's been said "If in doubt check it out" Your life is important.

The best info can be found at this link. 
http://www.prostate-cancer.org.uk/index.asp

Chris


----------



## vicdicdoc

Sylv keeps telling me that [us] men don't talk openly enough about stuff like this - whereas [them] women do . . . Apart from chatting to mates in the pub where else do 'we' open up & talk ? Yes, sometimes its  embarrassing  but its going to save lives.

I've just been back to my Doc with a rash on my lower arms . . seems I've picked up Scabies somewhere but he's given me some special cream which will destroy the little buggers . . . again, something like this has a 'dirty' feel about it but I could have picked it up on a contaminated towel whilst we were away.

[I remember way back in the 1960's in Cyprus, one of my mates contracted crabs from one of his visits 'downtown' . . rather than go to sick quarters to get it sorted, he poured lighter fuel over his 'bits' and set it on fire . . . apart from the smell of burning hair 8O he ended up with a nasty burn which made him walk like he's been riding a horse for a month non stop !


----------



## christopherobin

Just in case anyone is sitting out there, thinking I would like some answers.
Click on link below.

F. A. Q.

Your right Vic, us men don't talk about prostate problems, it's not always
the big C.

Chris


----------



## Hampshireman

I have no qualms about seeing my doc over a problem. That's what they are there for. Going back maybe 20 years, I used to suffer incredibly bad pains right up in the rear and was cleared of anything, but it was suggested it was stress. I don't get the pains now. The right pills got rid of the pain almost instantly, but the point being I went to see the doc about it and was not bothered about the intrusive investigations you undergo.

I have been having quarterly PSA blood tests for the last 12 months, following six month period test. This was all a result of flow problems about 3 years back.

Now as the level is higher again since the last two which increased also I have to see a consultant on Friday. The doc rang me Monday evening and advised this would be the case, but when the hospital called me yesterday to make the appointment for Friday it's got me scared. Like is it that urgent - or are they just fulfilling NHS commitments to targets etc.


----------



## locovan

Hampshireman said:


> I have no qualms about seeing my doc over a problem. That's what they are there for. Going back maybe 20 years, I used to suffer incredibly bad pains right up in the rear and was cleared of anything, but it was suggested it was stress. I don't get the pains now. The right pills got rid of the pain almost instantly, but the point being I went to see the doc about it and was not bothered about the intrusive investigations you undergo.
> 
> I have been having quarterly PSA blood tests for the last 12 months, following six month period test. This was all a result of flow problems about 3 years back.
> 
> Now as the level is higher again since the last two which increased also I have to see a consultant on Friday. The doc rang me Monday evening and advised this would be the case, but when the hospital called me yesterday to make the appointment for Friday it's got me scared. Like is it that urgent - or are they just fulfilling NHS commitments to targets etc.


There is a Poss that its the NHS Target now to see patients within a certain time but and the big but! you are being sensible and getting things sorted early.
You are listening to your body and realising pain means something is wrong.
Im a terror for not listening and thinking oh! thats just my body getting old (bad thing to do)
So good luck and dont be scared and let us all know how you get on.
There is so many friends on here that are behind you.


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks Mavis. I think I will make do with just the consultant behind me for a start! Just imagine all those keen MHFers poking around too.

Cheers for the good wishes.


----------



## pippin

Just to lighten the mood a bit.

What is the difference between

PROST ATE cancer

&

PROST *R* ATE cancer

?

Nothing - neither should be taken *lying down* -

GO AND SEE YOUR DOCTOR!


----------



## rowley

After 3 autopsies, Chesterfield Royal hospital found that I had prostate cancer. Following the brachtherapy op at Leeds I am now clear. It is important that you get checked out as soon as possible.
The Staff at the hospitals were excellent.
Edit--
As Mavis points out, for autopsies please read bi-opsies. Sorry


----------



## locovan

rowley said:


> After 3 autopsies, Chesterfield Royal hospital found that I had prostate cancer. Following the brachtherapy op at Leeds I am now clear. It is important that you get checked out as soon as possible.
> The Staff at the hospitals were excellent.


ERR I think you mean bi-ops surely 8O 8O 
But congratulations well done.


----------



## DABurleigh

"The Staff at the hospitals were excellent."

As Mavis observes, patently! 

Happy for you.

Dave


----------



## rowley

Mavis, you are right. Sorry.


----------



## Hampshireman

I assume in the ten minute consultation tomorrow, he will carry out various investigations, if you see what I mean. 

Does that constitute a bi-op?


Odd - I didn't receive any email notes on this thread.


----------



## doug285

An interesting article on this subject can be found here: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8129262.stm


----------



## Hampshireman

Yes thanks. I saw a bit on the TV this morning without time to follow it up. It is good news for the future.


----------



## bob44

Not quite off-topic as it is still within the male plumbing department.

At some time most males will probably have experienced 'a zipping-up incident' so DO NOT not open this link unless you wish to be reminded of that pain.....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/5694913/Man-uses-nail-clippers-in-DIY-circumcision.html

8O A still shuddering Bob L 8O


----------

